# transition from an old job to a new one



## MartinCarla (May 19, 2015)

do i need to give my current employer a copy of the offer letter that my new employer gave me upon submitting my resignation letter?:confused2: It is my first time to transfer from one job to another. Thanks


----------



## Hanialhadi (May 19, 2015)

Hi, No you don't need to do that but apply for resignation only


----------



## MartinCarla (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I submitted my resignation letter yesterday. :blush:


----------

